# The Mark Richt Years



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Serious question for the Georgia fans - 

If Chizik and Auburn win it all this year, that will mean that 4 different coaches, all hired in the last 5 years, have won a national title with their teams in the first few years of their hiring.

2010 Chizik?
2009 Saban
2008 Meyer
2007 Miles
2006 Meyer
2003 Saban

Meanwhile, Richt (96-33 .744 winning %) will have been at Georgia for 10+ years while 6 national titles have been won by his peers, with nothing more to show than two SEC titles in 2005 & 2002.

So even if Chizik (who was considered a terrible hire at the time)can win a national title at Auburn, do you guys think that Richt will ever win one or is he past his prime and needs to be fired in the next year or two?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 2, 2010)

Naw... Richt just doesnt have it in him...  He'll be gone in 2-3 years and we will have another Dooley coach in there who will git 'r' done.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 2, 2010)

I think Richt is a good coach but i dont think he has what it takes to win a NC.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 2, 2010)

*Well, good question*

I thought he would bring us a title at some point given his great start.  However, given that he is too loyal to some of his coaches who are not doing a adequate job, I do not see him winnning one.  Our recruiting has slacked off the last couple of years and the teams you mention consistently out recruit us for the top athletes presently, so it is only getting tougher year by year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2010)

getting to and winning a nc, comes with a lot of luck in your favor.  there are several of the above teams, who very easily could have lost a game here or there and not have been in the nc.  bama laid an egg in the 2nd half, to allow auburn back into the game last week.  bama needed a blocked field goal (last year), to keep their record flawless.  i don't think that cmr is past his prime.  plenty of coaches have been coaching, for far longer than richt, with no nc to speak of.  look at beamer.  he is considered a great coach, but has never won a nc.  i think you have to take a look at the body of work and where uga was before cmr and look at it that way.  cmr came in and brought uga back to being a contender.

saban is considered to be the best hc in college, so it isn't like he was some bum off the street.  meyer proved what he could do, when he assembled the teams in utah and is the most fertile recruiting area in the southeast.

bottom line, cmr has to do more to improve the team, but he has also done a lot for the program as well.  i want to win a nc, but i also like what cmr has done with the program.  certainly, we have had some issues since van gorder left, but i think those issues have been taken care of, now that we have grantham.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw... Richt just doesnt have it in him...  He'll be gone in 2-3 years and we will have another Dooley coach in there who will git 'r' done.



and how long did it take dooley to get it done?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 2, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> and how long did it take dooley to get it done?



dont know.. dont matter much to me these days.  I was just being a little facetious.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw... Richt just doesnt have it in him...  He'll be gone in 2-3 years and we will have another Dooley coach in there who will git 'r' done.





fulldraw74 said:


> I think Richt is a good coach but i dont think he has what it takes to win a NC.





Buford_Dawg said:


> I thought he would bring us a title at some point given his great start.  However, given that he is too loyal to some of his coaches who are not doing a adequate job, I do not see him winnning one.  Our recruiting has slacked off the last couple of years and the teams you mention consistently out recruit us for the top athletes presently, so it is only getting tougher year by year.



So why not just fire him now and move on to someone with fresh ideas like Chris Peterson or Dan Mullen?


----------



## erock (Dec 2, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> and how long did it take dooley to get it done?



Erk was to Dooley what Mullen was to Meyer.

The backbone of a National Champ.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2010)

Two of those coaches are two of the best of our generation (Saban and Meyer). Another one (Miles) simply inherited a team from one of the previously mentioned coaches (Saban) that I could've coached to a two loss record. Who am I kidding? Of course CMR doesn't have it...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2010)

It really doesn't matter because times have changed so much.  People have gotten so spoiled and everybody wants what they want and they want it right this minute.  In the internet age, everybody has gotten so used to getting whatever they want, isntantly, that nobody has any patience or attention span anymore.

Now days, if people don't get what they want, they think they've been cheated.  

I think Richt is probably toast honestly because the days of really long tenured coaches are over.

I also think Richt is a bit out of touch.  This has to do with the fact that football is not number one in his life.  When youy look at what is truly important and what isn't, Richt has it right, not wrong.  But nobody is going to care about that.

The fact that by of Richt's own admission, "We are doing things the same way that we were doing them back when we were competing for SEC titles and ranked highly every year." says a lot.

Things have changed but we are still partying like it's 2002.  We haven't adapted.  S and C is one of the more glaring areas.  Mat drills were probably out in front of the curve seven years ago.  Now S and C programs have changed, others teams have passed us by, but we keep doing the same things and talking about "finnishing the drill" just like we did in '02.  The results speak for themselves.

I think we are in a rut when it comes to recruiting too.  Richt would realize all of this if he was as consumed by football as some others but he isn't.

I thought it was telling that Van Hallenger refused to go to some of the S and C clinics on some of the new approaches in that area.  I think he's a big part of our problem.  But supposedly there will be no staff changes.


----------



## rshunter (Dec 2, 2010)

Preaching to the choir. CMR is a wonderful human being and a good coach, but there will be no NC while he is head coach. Been saying it for years. I use to think it was still possible given the recruiting classes in the earlier years in spite of CMR. But no more.

Yes, it does take luck somewhere along the way to a NC, but like they say, you make your own luck. The teams listed above are right in our backyard and they have found a way to out work,hustle,strengthen,condition,prepare,execute their opponents to make their own luck.  UGA has not, and the buck stops with CMR.

I believe when people say," he just dosen't have it in him " they are referring to the mind set it takes to achieve that extra "oomph" or "luck". The singleminded goal of a NC, 60/60/24/7/365.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

So what do y'all see happening next year? Richt given the whole season to prove it or fired mid-season if he gets off to a bad start like this year?


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 2, 2010)

Richt is a dying breed of coaches where NC's matter more than traditions. I doubt you will see coaches in the SEC lasting like Fulmer did who had ties to the University and kept traditions alive. Lucky Derek Dooley has a old school type style and understands what role tradition plays at Tennessee. I would take coaches like Richt, Fulmer and Dooley anytime over hired gun types.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Richt's pay is good and Georgia spends well for their coordinators. Is Grantham worth 750k?

Alabama
HC-Nick Saban $4,630,000 
OC-Jim McElwain $410,000 
DC-Kirby Smart $750,000 

Florida
HC-Urban Meyer $4,000,000 
OC-Steve Addazio $375,000 
DC-Teryl Austin $440,000 

LSU
HC-Les Miles $3,751,000 
OC-Gary Crowton $450,000 
DC-John Chavis $600,000

Georgia
HC-Mark Richt $2,800,000 
OC-Mike Bobo $325,000† 
DC-Todd Grantham $750,000 

Auburn
HC-Gene Chizik $2,100,000 
OC-Gus Malzahn $500,000 
DC-Ted Roof $407,000


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2010)

It's still all up in the air on Grantham. Some Georgia fans act like he's the 2nd coming of Erk but I honestly don't see what he has done so far to deserve such praise other than maybe screaming at Bacarri Rambo during his first game.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 2, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> It's still all up in the air on Grantham. Some Georgia fans act like he's the 2nd coming of Erk but I honestly don't see what he has done so far to deserve such praise other than maybe screaming at Bacarri Rambo during his first game.



I think we could have done the same this year without a DC at all.  Booboo could have... ok i wont go that far.


----------



## creekbender (Dec 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think we could have done the same this year without a DC at all.  Booboo could have... ok i wont go that far.



bring back willie !


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It really doesn't matter because times have changed so much.  People have gotten so spoiled and everybody wants what they want and they want it right this minute.  In the internet age, everybody has gotten so used to getting whatever they want, isntantly, that nobody has any patience or attention span anymore.
> 
> Now days, if people don't get what they want, they think they've been cheated.
> 
> ...



Van is gone now


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> It's still all up in the air on Grantham. Some Georgia fans act like he's the 2nd coming of Erk but I honestly don't see what he has done so far to deserve such praise other than maybe screaming at Bacarri Rambo during his first game.




i believe we are better in all statistical categories, including forcing turnovers.  changing to a new scheme, i'd say grantham has done a pretty solid job.  i look at some of the big name dc coaches out there and they all have gotten torched, at some point or another this year.  look at bud foster, will muschamp and kirby smart.  all hot names at this point last year, but each has dealt with some pretty humiliating defeats.


----------



## HighCotton (Dec 2, 2010)

The success of other coaches in the SEC is the greatest evidence against Richt.  UGA has become a mid-SEC team under his leadership.  A good overall record, but a middling team in the conference nonetheless.

He will be gone after next year.  It's inevitable.  He knows it, McGarity and Adams know it, fans know it.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Sad state of affairs considering he's a nice guy with a good winning record. But I ask again, if not Richt then who?

I ask this because I wonder myself who will replace Les Miles one day. If he has one more bad year he is toast. LSU fans can handle a dufus for a coach, we just can't handle a losing dufus.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2010)

Personally I like CMR, but I think it is going to take a favorable UGA "Perfect Storm" next year to keep his job.


----------



## AU Bassman (Dec 2, 2010)

I think Richt suffers from the "Tubberville syndrome". He has kept too many buddies on his staff over his tenure at UGA. 

 If I were a UGA fan I would expect a full house cleaning with Richt and Grantham the only coaches left on staff after the bowl game. 

  How can you expect different results with the same guys in charge? I don't know what the expectations are for UGA next year,but you got to think some new blood could'nt be any worse than what is currently there.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 2, 2010)

at the beginning of the year i was thinking he needs to go...but the team has played better the last half of the season with a FREsHman quarterback...im liking the process im seeing minus how our defense is looking...but im hoping Richt can turn it around next year with an experienced game proven So QB,,,and keep his job.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> I think Richt suffers from the "Tubberville syndrome". He has kept too many buddies on his staff over his tenure at UGA.
> 
> If I were a UGA fan I would expect a full house cleaning with Richt and Grantham the only coaches left on staff after the bowl game.
> 
> How can you expect different results with the same guys in charge? I don't know what the expectations are for UGA next year,but you got to think some new blood could'nt be any worse than what is currently there.



The more I learn about the situation at Georgia with Richt, the more I tend to agree with you.

But can Bobo really be fired considering his family connections?


----------



## Mud Minnow (Dec 2, 2010)

I think Richt is a good coach. But I also think he already had his team to win the NC and instead we were sent to beat the snot outta Hawaii. I don't think Richt is respected by other coaches. It seems every year he brings allot of talent to the team with recruits and you just don't see it go to use. NO DICIPLINE!! I wish we would stop hearing about Gruden going to Miami... and welcome him to Athens! I love my Dawgs win or lose, but it's time to try something else. Murry is coming around to be a great ball player, but if Richt would have played him instead of feeling sorry for Cox sitting on the bench all his collage days, Murry would of had the experience to have a much better year. IMO. What if green goes next year, what good is a great quarter back if no one can catch a pass?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2010)

All i'm gonna say is next year we will all see what kind of coach CMR is. It doesnt matter who stays. It matters who he brings in[recruits]. That is what will define next season. We need a stud RB. Crowell would be huge! If other teams would have to respect our running game, it will only hurt us if AJ leaves. Not kill us!We need a nose!! If they can find a beast at nose it will chage every down played when the D is on the field. Grantham has done a pretty good job this year. He needs a nose in a bad way!


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Sad state of affairs considering he's a nice guy with a good winning record. But I ask again, if not Richt then who?
> 
> I ask this because I wonder myself who will replace Les Miles one day. If he has one more bad year he is toast. LSU fans can handle a dufus for a coach, we just can't handle a losing dufus.



Florida, Alabama, and Auburn all faced similar circumstances while Richt has been at UGA.  In each instance, one could make a reasonable argument on behalf of the existing coach and ask who better could be hired.  

Florida--Zook did not have great success, but he was a nice guy, had been there previously (his departure under Spurrier might have been a more significant indicator), his athletes were reasonably behaved, going to class, and graduating, the teams were not terrible, he recruited some good athletes, and he still did well against Richt and blew UGA's best shot at a championship in years in 2002.  Nonetheless, UF replaced him and the reward has been two championships.  The coach they hired was not unemployed and they had to go out and spend good money to get him.

Alabama--Shula was a player there, came in under difficult circumstances, held the pieces together, and weathered the storm under difficult circumstances.  He recruited good athletes, but had some bad luck like the injury to Prothro.  He was a nice guy, no major scandals, his athletes appeared to be going to class, passing, and on track for graduation.  Bammer replaced him anyway, and the reward has been a championship and a coach that knows how to win and has set a good direction for the program.  The coach they hired was not unemployed and they had to go out and spend good money to get him.

Auburn--Tubberville was never beloved but he did  lead them to an undefeated season in 2004 and they were denied a shot at the ring for reasons beyond his control.  He had a winning record, kept them out of major scandals, he recruited some good players, his players appeared to be going to class and graduating, and he was not a terrible guy.  He is rumored to have problems getting along long term with coaches and he had some ups and downs in the win-loss department, a little bit of chaos after hiring the spread guy and adopting that offense, but simultaneously had a tremendous run against Alabama.  He persevered despite the meddling (Petrino fiasco) and outlasted his personal rivals.  He could probably win big again if given time, and an argument could be made to be patient based on past success.  But the school parted ways with him and hired a coach that many doubted.  The result has been an undefeated season, a shot at the SEC championship, and a shot at the BCS CG.  It's AU's to lose, and if they win it, the decision to dump Tubberville looks even smarter.


If Mark Richt were at UGA 20 years, he still would not win a national championship.  There will be several more BCS CG's won by SEC teams before Richt wins one at UGA.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> I think Richt is a good coach. But I also think he already had his team to win the NC and instead we were sent to beat the snot outta Hawaii.



His best team was the 2002 team and that was the best shot, but he was outfoxed by the Zooker down in Jacksonville.  An interception thrown by Shockley and returned for 6 was a big part of it, and there was no reason to have Greene on the bench.  The SEC West was off that year and UGA got Arkysaw in the SEC CG instead of an LSU, AU, or Bammer.  There were too many 0 and 1 loss teams that year to get in to the BCS CG with one loss.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2010)

Some good points here.  I think a lot of UGA fans don't realize how long it's been since we've had a really good recruiting class.  It has been a while yall.  We have had several so so classes in a row.  It shows.

Les, that is the million dollar question.  I have no idea.  Petersen aint coming to UGA.  At least I don't believe it.  

I think we will stupidly pursue Smart or Muschamp and I think both are a huge mistake.  I don't want some guy who is learning how to be a head coach.  But I think that is what will happen.  I hope I'm wrong.  But even then, I don't know who it will be.

As for Grantham.  Yall can say what ever you want.  We were plus 10 in turnovers this year.  We were minus 16 last year.  That's not all Grantham but he certainly had a lot to do with it.  Martinez defenses couldn't catch interceptions that hit them in the hands.  There was a lot less of that this year.  martinez defenses couldn't recover or even force a fumble.  Grantham's did in his very first season.  Martinez defenses got penalized all the time.  Grantham's has not.  Yes, I'm glad we have Grantham.  And  nobody is acting like he is the second coming of Erk.  That's crazy.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some good points here.  I think a lot of UGA fans don't realize how long it's been since we've had a really good recruiting class.  It has been a while yall.  We have had several so so classes in a row.  It shows.
> 
> Les, that is the million dollar question.  I have no idea.  Petersen aint coming to UGA.  At least I don't believe it.
> 
> ...


Enough said


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

> Will Richt be given the whole season to prove it or fired mid-season if he gets off to a bad start like this year?





> But can Bobo really be fired considering his family connections?



Anyone care to answer these two questions?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Anyone care to answer these two questions?



Richt will not be fired mid season.  I just don't see that happening.

I don't know about family connections, I think Bobo can't be fired because the offense held up its end of the bargain this year.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Comox, i hope we aint gonna talk all this ying-yang crap at lunch tomorrow.  So, think you can get your ex wife to meet us up there tomorrow?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Comox, i hope we aint gonna talk all this ying-yang crap at lunch tomorrow.  So, think you can get your ex wife to meet us up there tomorrow?



Maybe... you gonna be wearing your "special" shirt? 

No, since that would violate your restraining order she has against you.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Maybe... you gonna be wearing your "special" shirt?
> 
> No, since that would violate your restraining order she has against you.



I was informed today that it has expired.  Dont tell her.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> And  nobody is acting like he is the second coming of Erk.  That's crazy.



Well check this thread and see if I read it right. Dawgs happy when Grantham was hired because the Junkyard Dawgs are coming back. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=474237&highlight=junkyard


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Well check this thread and see if I read it right. Dawgs happy when Grantham was hired because the Junkyard Dawgs are coming back.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=474237&highlight=junkyard



LOL.  So you say that we think Grantham is the second coming of Erk.  And as a way to prove this, you post a link to a thread showing our reaction to his hiring after five seasons of Willie Martinez.  

Jody you know that you and me are cool but I think you are still smarting from the loss the other night and are reaching for something that just isn't there.  I didn't read every post but I didn't see anybody saying that Grantham was Erk reincarnate.

I just saw people excited about replacing Willie Prevent with a guy who has a more agressive philosophy.  Nothing more.

Tech racked up yards on us.  Definitely.  But the D made the plays it had to make and Martinez defenses didn't do that.

That has nothing to do with making ridiculous proclamations that Grantham is Erk revisited.

Saying that the junk yard defense is back is just a way of saying that the soft, wait and see, bend but don't break style, has been replaced by the old agressive style.

We called Van Gorder's D the Junkyard Dawgs too.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Who is Erk? Is that one of Willie's proteges?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  So you say that we think Grantham is the second coming of Erk.  And as a way to prove this, you post a link to a thread showing our reaction to his hiring after five seasons of Willie Martinez.
> 
> Jody you know that you and me are cool but I think you are still smarting from the loss the other night and are reaching for something that just isn't there.  I didn't read every post but I didn't see anybody saying that Grantham was Erk reincarnate.
> 
> ...



No, I was just making a point that it all remains to be seen whether Grantham gets Georgia back to the level they were under Van Gorder. People keep saying how good he is for Georgia but his defense is giving up yards like no tomorrow. Tech hired Al Groh who has a nice NFL pedigree himself but I haven't seen a thing he has done yet to go out and say he is the man for Tech because our defense is nowhere near where it needs to be. I'm not saying CTG is not a good coach or a great coach, heck he may be Erk reincarnated, but it still remains to be seen.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Who is Erk? Is that one of Willie's proteges?



Nice try.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> No, I was just making a point that it all remains to be seen whether Grantham gets Georgia back to the level they were under Van Gorder. People keep saying how good he is for Georgia but his defense is giving up yards like no tomorrow. Tech hired Al Groh who has a nice NFL pedigree himself but I haven't seen a thing he has done yet to go out and say he is the man for Tech because our defense is nowhere near where it needs to be.



We certainly aren't where we want to be.  But there was noticeable improvement as I mentioned earlier. 

And if you look around the forum, Grantham is taking his share of criticism.  So I still don't see where anybody is giving him undue praise.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2010)

When you look at the past, you tend to remember things that happen more often. When you look back 20 yrs from now you will most probably remember more about UGA winning than losing. Just like we look back 25-30 yrs ago and remember winning, but there was some losing as well. Kind of like me and West Point lake. I remember 20 yrs ago catching a lot of bass, with some pretty good ones mixed in. Now I get disappointed when I go there and don't have a good day, cause I remember the good ones I have caught over the years. That was over the years with bad days even then, but you forget about the bad ones. If I get right down to it, I catch more bass than I did back then. Things seem to get bigger the more time elapses.

All in all there is not much difference in the amount of games won now and back then. We just didn't give up that many points, but other teams didn't either. Different day and time. UGA will be fine with CMR. He deserves to right the ship and beating Tech makes the losses this season easier to swallow.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice try.



You do understand that I had to at least give it a shot.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> You do understand that I had to at least give it a shot.



of course.  Had i kept quiet, you probably would have gotten a bite.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> of course.  Had i kept quiet, you probably would have gotten a bite.



I was nibblin...thanks for the save SGD


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I was nibblin...thanks for the save SGD



I saw the cork bobbing but couldn't get to the pole fast enough... 

Is it true that Richt is getting a contract extension?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I saw the cork bobbing but couldn't get to the pole fast enough...
> 
> Is it true that Richt is getting a contract extension?





Gatorb said:


> i heard also at the dinner that Coach Richt was getting a 3 year extension.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I saw the cork bobbing but couldn't get to the pole fast enough...
> 
> Is it true that Richt is getting a contract extension?



I've heard that.  Our administration is starting to remind me of the federal government.  No rhyme or reason to anything.


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 3, 2010)

Head Coach for life. Works for me!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> It's still all up in the air on Grantham. Some Georgia fans act like he's the 2nd coming of Erk but I honestly don't see what he has done so far to deserve such praise other than maybe screaming at Bacarri Rambo during his first game.



He is not the second coming.  Erk adjusted his defense to his talent.  So far, Grantham has not.  I like coaches who are smart enough to be flexible and build a plan around personnel.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> He is not the second coming.  Erk adjusted his defense to his talent.  So far, Grantham has not.  I like coaches who are smart enough to be flexible and build a plan around personnel.



Who is this Erk fellow y'all keep talking about?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Who is this Erk fellow y'all keep talking about?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

Y'all are taking all the fun out of my morning...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all are taking all the fun out of my morning...


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Who is this Erk fellow y'all keep talking about?



You're castin to the same hole too much...turn the "trollin" motor on and move


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> You're castin to the same hole too much...turn the "trollin" motor on and move



Nice word play.  I commend you sir. 

Wonder how the fishing is up in the northwest?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Who is this Erk fellow y'all keep talking about?



You need to learn more about your own team rather than trying to be the team clown for the DAWGS.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Wonder how the fishing is up in the northwest?



Sounds like you need to make a road trip to Spokane Washington ... a long one at that.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Sounds like you need to make a road trip to Spokane Washington ... a long one at that.



Or I can stay here and remind everyone what a HUGE Jim Donnan fan you really are. And that you couldn't hit a duck if it landed on the end of your barrel


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 4, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> You're castin to the same hole too much...turn the "trollin" motor on and move



Bravo sir...Bravo...


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Or I can stay here and remind everyone what a HUGE Jim Donnan fan you really are. And that you couldn't hit a duck if it landed on the end of your barrel



Guess my walls are covered with ducks that died of old age just as my gun went off.  Keep posting up this type of foolishness and folks might think you are a fool!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Guess my walls are covered with ducks that died of old age just as my gun went off.  Keep posting up this type of foolishness and folks might think you are a fool!



Which is worse, a fool, a lawyer, or a foolish lawyer?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Which is worse, a fool, a lawyer, or a foolish lawyer?



A fool who shows the world that he is a foolish LSWho fan wins hands down.  That was nearly a limerick, did you get help from your mother to write it?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> That was nearly a limerick, did you get help from your mother to write it?



Look, I think you're just grumpy and hating the world because you have a "nice guy" coach that you thought was going to take you to the "big dance" and in reality all you got out of the deal was a 6-6 season, a trip to Sonic to satisfy your corn dog fetish, and a bad case of chapped lips from a date gone terribly wrong... 

I hear sirens... so you better go chase that ambulance Matlock so you can win that "big" case and buy some of those hard-to-get Liberty Bowl tickets.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, haven't seen this type activity since a certain UGA fans obsession with JP Wilson got out of hand....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Wow, haven't seen this type activity since a certain UGA fans obsession with JP Wilson got out of hand....



Posting under brother's account again Kevin?  Cute.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 5, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> No, I got help from your boyfriend. Any more questions???
> 
> Look, I think you're just grumpy and hating the world because you have a "nice guy" coach that you thought was going to take you to the "big dance" and in reality all you got out of the deal was a 6-6 season, a trip to Sonic to satisfy your corn dog fetish, and a bad case of chapped lips from a date gone terribly wrong...
> 
> I hear sirens... so you better go chase that ambulance Matlock so you can win that "big" case and buy some of those hard-to-get Liberty Bowl tickets.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


>



x2


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Look, I think you're just grumpy and hating the world because you have a "nice guy" coach that you thought was going to take you to the "big dance" and in reality all you got out of the deal was a 6-6 season, a trip to Sonic to satisfy your corn dog fetish, and a bad case of chapped lips from a date gone terribly wrong...
> 
> I hear sirens... so you better go chase that ambulance Matlock so you can win that "big" case and buy some of those hard-to-get Liberty Bowl tickets.



Grumpy, naw, just like slapping at foolish people and you are a LARGE target.

I might go Texas just to see your gay coach's face when A&M whips the tar out of your little tiggers.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 6, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Grumpy, naw, just like slapping at foolish people and you are a LARGE target.



Women slap, men punch. But you might want to ask "How bigga boy are you?" first. 



MudDucker said:


> I might go Texas just to see your gay coach's face when A&M whips the tar out of your little tiggers.



That would be the same coach that beat your team right? 

Care to make a little avatar bet on the Cotton Bowl since you're so confident in A&M?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Posting under brother's account again Kevin?  Cute.



Its about time for another newby on the sports forum! Proside and Kevin have set idle for too long!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 6, 2010)

Just hang in there fellow UGA fans. Richt will bring us a NC any millenia now.


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2010)

If he brings one we'll just want another. We won't be able to say, "Wait til next year".


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 6, 2010)

Go dawgs


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Its about time for another newby on the sports forum! Proside and Kevin have set idle for too long!!



I miss those guys. They added some pizazz to the forum.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Women slap, men punch. But you might want to ask "How bigga boy are you?" first.



No, men punch other men, but slap girlies.  I got it right the first time.  I won't need the answer to how big you are until I load up my can of whoop ____.  Then I will need to know size and whether to pack a lunch.  





Les Miles said:


> That would be the same coach that beat your team right?



Hmmm, now remind me.  What is Richt's record versus the tiggers?

Lets see, the last time he visited Baton Rouge, it turned out like this:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nqce-CbG6VQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nqce-CbG6VQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Les Miles said:


> Care to make a little avatar bet on the Cotton Bowl since you're so confident in A&M?



My goodness, ain't no way I would wear that gay avatar of yours!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2010)

MudDucker said:
			
		

> Hmmm, now remind me.  What is Richt's record versus the tiggers?
> 
> Lets see, the last time he visited Baton Rouge, it turned out like this:
> 
> My goodness, ain't no way I would wear that gay avatar of yours!



I don't know, but LSU has won 3 SEC & 2 National Championships versus Richt's 2 SEC titles. 

All talk no action...

And the last time LSU played Georgia it turned out like this:


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2010)

Do you two know each other?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I miss those guys. They added some pizazz to the forum.



Not to worry.  ProWalt will be back.  He can't stay away.

And Kevina pulls his little 007 routine about once a month.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you two know each other?



Maybe... are you feeling left out???


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Maybe... are you feeling left out???



Nah after that filibuster I had to go through yesterday, I'm worn out.  I'm happy to sit this one out.

It just reads like you two know each other.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2010)

Back to the original topic - 

Is it true that Bobo is married to one of Dooley's daughters or something like that? Is that why he is not easy to fire and replace?

Hope that Richt rights the ship and gets Georgia firing on all cylinders again. I'd rather deal with hearing yall bluster on about how great your team is than listen to the likes of Gin House and Accubond.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Back to the original topic -
> 
> Is it true that Bobo is married to one of Dooley's daughters or something like that? Is that why he is not easy to fire and replace?
> 
> Hope that Richt rights the ship and gets Georgia firing on all cylinders again. I'd rather deal with hearing yall bluster on about how great your team is than listen to the likes of Gin House and Accubond.



Anyone??? SGD, Blacksmoke???


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Anyone??? SGD, Blacksmoke???



I don't know about any of that.  Seems like something that I would know but if that's the case, it's news to me.

I'm not a huge Bobo fan but I don't really know that firing him is necessarily the thing to do.  Then again, while A.J. was gone, the offense was pitiful  I know he's good but we shouldn't be helpless just because he's not there.

I also get frustrated with the way that Bobo abandons what is working for no apparent reason.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh, I was thinking I had read somewhere or heard somewhere that he had married one of his daughters and that's why he would be hard to get rid of. I may have misunderstood.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 9, 2010)

Lesmeaux,Bobo is NOT married to a Dooley daughter. I don't know who she is but I know it ain't one of his offspring. I don't think Dooley could take his grandkids looking like Bobo.Dooley's kids are too old. Derek is the baby and I think he's older than Bobo.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Anyone??? SGD, Blacksmoke???



I have absolutely no idea


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2010)

It's all good. I must have misunderstood. Moving on...


----------



## ADB (Dec 10, 2010)

Took Dooley 16yrs. I ain't saying, i'm just saying........


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Serious question for the Georgia fans -
> 
> If Chizik and Auburn win it all this year, that will mean that 4 different coaches, all hired in the last 5 years, have won a national title with their teams in the first few years of their hiring.
> 
> ...



Georgia fans... update us on your thoughts after your great recruiting class. Do you think that Richt can win y'all a championship?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 21, 2011)

Am I allowed to say??!!


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 21, 2011)

Richt has painted himself in a corner by claiming to have "The Dream Team" recruiting class. At this point I would think he must win at least the East in the next 2 years, or he will be sent packing.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Am I allowed to say??!!



Go right ahead


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 21, 2011)

I believe Mark Richt and UGa are a match for the ages.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 22, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> I believe Mark Richt and UGa are a match for the ages.



Ever the nugget in the punch bowl.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 22, 2011)

Honestly I don't think so.  Not trying to be a malcontent or trying to bash the guy.  I just think that ship has sailed.  We've had our chances but didn't make it happen.  It's a shame.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 22, 2011)

south ga dawg said:


> ever the nugget in the punch bowl.





:d  :d


----------



## rshunter (Mar 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Georgia fans... update us on your thoughts after your great recruiting class. Do you think that Richt can win y'all a championship?



NO


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2011)

Sad to say I think you guys may be right. I like Richt but not sure if he can take Georgia to the promise land.

Seems like most the magic happens in under 10 years of a coach's tenure.

Can anyone think of a coach who has won a NC in the last 20 years that has done so after 10+ years at that school?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobby Bowden.  Not sure how long Osborne had been at nebraska when he won his first one.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Georgia fans... update us on your thoughts after your great recruiting class. Do you think that Richt can win y'all a championship?



Not a chance.  Well I guess there is a chance, but I think it's highly unlikely.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> I believe Mark Richt and UGa are a match for the ages.



Ron Zook.



Hey Les,
Yes...Richt can win a NC. With McGarity at the AD slot, and with Grantham there... another year or two.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Hey Les,
> Yes...Richt can win a NC. With McGarity at the AD slot, and with Grantham there... another year or two.



With the strength of the SEC as a conference, I believe any of the historically top six teams: Auburn, Alabama, LSU, Florida, Georgia, and Tennessee can win a BCS championship. 5 of the 6 have done it, so odds are that Georgia should make it soon.

But what does McGarity as the AD have anything to do with it? Not following your logic


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep, I think McBuck needs to clarify about McGarrity. Next year has 8-4 written all over it and that will punch CMR's ticket. It's just a shame we have to go through another year of this.I say this because we don't have enough play makers on offense.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 23, 2011)

Gosh, more negative posts.  I'm shocked and saddened that wanna be gator fans just can not get a life in Gainesville, Fl.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 23, 2011)

My original thought was the Richt had 2 more years to make something positive happen, but I am starting to think if he does not win the East this year, he will be gone. 8-4 and he is definitely gone. IMO.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> With the strength of the SEC as a conference, I believe any of the historically top six teams: Auburn, Alabama, LSU, Florida, Georgia, and Tennessee can win a BCS championship. 5 of the 6 have done it, so odds are that Georgia should make it soon.
> 
> But what does McGarity as the AD have anything to do with it? Not following your logic





Sugar HillDawg said:


> Yep, I think McBuck needs to clarify about McGarrity. Next year has 8-4 written all over it and that will punch CMR's ticket. It's just a shame we have to go through another year of this.I say this because we don't have enough play makers on offense.



McGarity has brought culture change with him.  Most Dawg fans see him as intolerant of the shenanigans ( yes, I said shenanigans) that have been the staple of past Fulmer Cup performances.  The mindset has changed in Athens without doubt.  Any changes always have to start at the top.  He was at Florida during some pretty good years as ..asst. AD(?) and was participant in growing UF into a national power...ya think he might know how to generate a winning mindset?  IMHO, I would say yes.  CMR now has some support from good quality and character, upper level management.  Damon Evans wa at best arrogant and controlling.  At the worst Evans was....well, we all know what he was at the worst.


Personally, I think the Dawgs have a great chance to be at least 9-3, or even a 10-2 team and win the east; maybe even better than that.  Football is a game of emotion, more so than any other game out there. The playmakers are there SHD...they just have to want it more than the other man.  I think this year they will want it more.  There is a ton more confidence this year than there was last year already.  Never get too close to a wounded Dawg.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah Evans was an idiot.  He enabled a lot of the fulmer cup stuff by not demanding that it stop.  I'm not saying that no more football players will get in trouble but things have been very, very quiet since McGarity showed up.  I don't believe it is a coincidence.

I also don't know what SHD is going to post about after Richt is gone.  It has been his cause for and reason for logging on for a pretty long time now.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 23, 2011)

What I will post after CMR is gone is HALLELUJAH, we can finally get us a REAL coach.McBuck, emotion counts for a lot but you have to have talent and we got nobody behind Tav King and our RB's are average as grits.I hope people don't think Crowell is the second coming of Herschel because that's what he's gonna have to be to revive our effeminate running game.Sorry for the buzzkill AGAIN!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Georgia fans... update us on your thoughts after your great recruiting class. Do you think that Richt can win y'all a championship?



Can he? Yes.  Will he?  Probably not.  

Gotta have a lot of luck.  This past year could have been our time, but we didn't have the team to do it.  This coming year would be a good opportunity as well, but I don't think we will have the team.  By the time, we get a real solid team together.  We'll have Bama and LSU on the schedule, and UF and TN will be coming on strong too.  It's gonna be a tougher hill to climb in the future.  

College football is cyclical.  The East was at the bottom of the cycle this past year, but so were we.  We are gonna cycle back up.  I hope Richt is there when it happens.  With some luck, he could bring home an NC.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> Can he? Yes.  Will he?  Probably not.
> 
> Gotta have a lot of luck.  This past year could have been our time, but we didn't have the team to do it.  This coming year would be a good opportunity as well, but I don't think we will have the team.  By the time, we get a real solid team together.  We'll have Bama and LSU on the schedule, and UF and TN will be coming on strong too.  It's gonna be a tougher hill to climb in the future.
> 
> College football is cyclical.  The East was at the bottom of the cycle this past year, but so were we.  We are gonna cycle back up.  I hope Richt is there when it happens.  With some luck, he could bring home an NC.



I agree! Well said!


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> What I will post after CMR is gone is HALLELUJAH, we can finally get us a REAL coach.McBuck, emotion counts for a lot but you have to have talent and we got nobody behind Tav King and our RB's are average as grits.I hope people don't think Crowell is the second coming of Herschel because that's what he's gonna have to be to revive our effeminate running game.Sorry for the buzzkill AGAIN!!!





My permanent reply for you SHD:




dude...ya gotta get up man.  I always feel like I am talking to Schleprock.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 24, 2011)

No, Just call me"The Truth."


----------



## 44magpastor (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think UGA will even win another SECC with CMR.  After watching the past 2 years, and some of the decisions he's made....no more championships for UGA with Richt. Promoting Jancek to Co-D Coordinator is a good example.

Game decisions have been poor, off -field issues, slacking off the intensity of practices.

Soft coach=Soft Team=NO more championships

Sorry, I've held my thoughts about Richt for about 3 years and I can't help it.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 25, 2011)

See Guys, 44magpastor see's the light.Whatcha gonna name him McBuck??


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> No, Just call me"The Truth."



Come on man.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I'm torn a little. My confidence in CMR has been totally shaken by the past two seasons. I don't claim to know as much about football as a HC in CFB but man he and his coaches made some huge blunders over that span. Examples that make me question him:

Why do you stick to the directional kicking for so long when it's obvious it wasn't working. Changed it up last year and I think UGA was #1 in kick coverage?

Our RB's have had zero holes to run through. Our scheme last year was to make a big pile of dudes and run the running back directly into that jumbled mass?

How does Joe T or Joe Cox ever see the field as a starter under a man who has coached two Heisman QB's and put about a dozen in the NFL?

Arrests??? Shows lack of respect for the big man.

Redshirt Moreno?

The flip side:

I think Grantham will be a good DC. The scheme is just now being picked up in full so I'm optimistic.

New OL coach. Can't be any worse than what we've trotted out there since the 08 Sugar Bowl.

Olivadotti - A nine year veteran coach in the NFL and son of a longtime NFL coach doesn't leave the NFL for UGA unless he really believes in what's going on. My guess is that Grantham told him that there are some good things to come and Grantham knows more about football than anyone in the state.

QB - We have a QB with the skills both mentally and physically to win a championship in his tenure.

Richt - The coach that called P-44 Haynes is still out there somewhere.

Overall I think that Richt can turn it around but he had better start paying attention to the details. Watch his presser vs Meyer's or Saban's. Richt isn't even sure who was sitting out injured. Saban and Meyer can recite every single detail of the entire season. I wouldn't be surprised for UGA to win 10 games and have a shot at the SECCG but I also wouldn't be surprised to see them go 7-5 either, in which case Richt will be coaching in the ACC again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Well, I'm torn a little. My confidence in CMR has been totally shaken by the past two seasons. I don't claim to know as much about football as a HC in CFB but man he and his coaches made some huge blunders over that span. Examples that make me question him:
> 
> Why do you stick to the directional kicking for so long when it's obvious it wasn't working. Changed it up last year and I think UGA was #1 in kick coverage?
> 
> ...



Great post Darren.


----------



## 44magpastor (Mar 25, 2011)

When CMR first came, I was not very impressed with his coaching.  His faith, his values, his integrity, YES...but his coaching, no.

In 2001, P-44 was great, but vs. Auburn that same year and Boston College in the bowl game....some terrible decisions.

That has been the story all along with Richt.  Some success, mixed with BONEHEADED choices.  In 2002, we win the SEC, losing only to Florida.  However, we lost that game, partly because Richt pulled Greene who was perfect to that point, and put in Shock.  Shock throws pick-6 before halftime and things go down from there.

Don't get me started on JT3 and Joe Cox.  Jancek, Directional kicks, Martinez, getting blown out by KIFFEN, arrests, the Liberty Bowl disaster.

Its strange because the guy has won 2 championships.....but at times seems like he is totally clueless as to what is going on.
(4th and goal vs. UCF in the Liberty Bowl, using the WildDawg Formation, Carlton Thomas up the middle, always running after an incomplete 1st down pass)

Then there is his demeanor(spelling):  Typical CMR post-game interview......."Well, nobody likes to lose, but we did.  Vanderbilt did a great job getting their first win today. We just have to look at the film and try to execute a little better.  We are playing hard, but we really need to make some changes.  We'll get back on track.  I wish we could win them all, golly gee, I wish we could.  We gotta get back to practice and try to beat Central Arizona A/M next week".

Coach, losing to Vandy, UCF, Kentucky, Colorado, Miss State, and Lane Kiffen is just not acceptable. How bout a little fire.

Sorry guys, this has been building up!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2011)

44magpastor said:


> When CMR first came, I was not very impressed with his coaching.  His faith, his values, his integrity, YES...but his coaching, no.
> 
> In 2001, P-44 was great, but vs. Auburn that same year and Boston College in the bowl game....some terrible decisions.
> 
> ...



While you make some good points and much of what you say is true, UGA never played Boston College in a bowl game under Richt.  And we beat Auburn that year.


----------



## 44magpastor (Mar 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> While you make some good points and much of what you say is true, UGA never played Boston College in a bowl game under Richt.  And we beat Auburn that year.



2001,we lost to Auburn, when jasper couldnt get in the endzone  and time ran out

played BC in Music City Bowl, lost 20-16

http://www.sicemdawgs.com/football/sched/fbsch_01.php

Not tying to be a jerk with this link.....just saying


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Well, I'm torn a little. My confidence in CMR has been totally shaken by the past two seasons. I don't claim to know as much about football as a HC in CFB but man he and his coaches made some huge blunders over that span. Examples that make me question him:
> 
> Why do you stick to the directional kicking for so long when it's obvious it wasn't working. Changed it up last year and I think UGA was #1 in kick coverage?
> 
> ...


Good post! No emotion and point on. There's no denying CMR has lost his way. I still think he can right the ship. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2011)

44magpastor said:


> 2001,we lost to Auburn, when jasper couldnt get in the endzone  and time ran out
> 
> played BC in Music City Bowl, lost 20-16



Ok.  Thought you were talking about Auburn in '02.  I have no memory of that bowl game.  But I was in Afghanistan at the time so a lot happened to me that year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 25, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> See Guys, 44magpastor see's the light.Whatcha gonna name him McBuck??



quiet...I'm still reading brownceluse's flipside.

I can look back, or I can look ahead and be positive with what we have for this year. 

btw...I like the av.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Mar 25, 2011)

If not him then who????????
Let me ask you this......................
how many coaches turn themselves in for violations ( petty one's at that), suspend kids for riding  a scooter on a sidewalk, and PLEASE I hope that NONE of you ever went to a bar under 21 and drank something. But Coach Richt turns all of them in, tries to do right, and will get UGA back on track.  You build loyalties to your assistants when you are a head coach, it ain't easy to make those decisions to let them go, but you have too. I think Grantham had better produce in the next two years, Crowell had better produce, Caled King needs to go, Baccari maybe should haven't have changed his name from Fudge, switching Ogletree to LB is great, and I love the 3 TE set- that is a nightmare for anyone....... We are on the upswing.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 25, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> If not him then who????????
> Let me ask you this......................
> how many coaches turn themselves in for violations ( petty one's at that), suspend kids for riding  a scooter on a sidewalk, and PLEASE I hope that NONE of you ever went to a bar under 21 and drank something. But Coach Richt turns all of them in, tries to do right, and will get UGA back on track.  You build loyalties to your assistants when you are a head coach, it ain't easy to make those decisions to let them go, but you have too. I think Grantham had better produce in the next two years, Crowell had better produce, Caled King needs to go, Baccari maybe should haven't have changed his name from Fudge, switching Ogletree to LB is great, and I love the 3 TE set- that is a nightmare for anyone....... We are on the upswing.



It is the HC job to recruit and bring in the talent, coach them up, prepare them, and make sure they are ready to perform. I believe what you should be saying is if all above do not perform, CMR will be gone.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> quiet...I'm still reading brownceluse's flipside.
> 
> I can look back, or I can look ahead and be positive with what we have for this year.
> 
> btw...I like the av.


???


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 9, 2011)

Btt


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2011)

Frenchy, why are you bumping all these threads??? Does GT suck so bad that you have decided to become a Georgia fan?


----------

